# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  ЭМОцион - от Overload

## overload

Надоело приколы писать - дайте, поплачусь...


Голос - звон молчаливой души,
когда душа, разрываясь отсутствием рук,
кричит: -НАПИШИ!
И поэт,
собирая эмоции в круг,
среди вас - 
пусть чуть-чуть погрешит...
Он не может писать на заказ.

*   *   *   

Клавиши.
Даши.
Миши.
Нувориши,
тише,
тише...
слышишь - 
типа
тихо
...Миха!...
...лихо!..
тихо...
это - 
соната
неспета,
а где-то
лето балконное, детское, звонное,
солнцами брызжено,
лучами очищено...
...это...
типо - бал?
А кто звезда?
а кто лабал?...
а с кем, в натуре, сегодня гуляю???...
Дайте - больше гламура.
Всех перестреляю.

*   *   *   
Я бы вышел однажды в начало начал,
чтоб ни с кем никогда не встречаться,
но в начале начал я бы Жизнь повстречал,
и присел бы я с ней - пообщаться.

-Ну, нелёгкий был путь по тернистым камням?
Ты со Смертью решила вопросы?
Вам проблемы людей - однозначны. А я?
Я вам - что? Спичка, аль папироса?

Я не против подохнуть, подумаешь - смерть...
Только ты мне поближе немножко,
Всё я думаю - как за тебя бы успеть,
о тебе я шепчу на дорожку.

ты ведь - Жизнь!!! За тебя я цепляться горазд,
и я буду цепляться, поверь,
как цеплялся за души людей Теофраст
под фамилией Гугенгейм...

И ответит мне Жизнь
под аидовский вой:
-Вот теперь - не стенай, не рыдай,
я, покуда могла,
была рядом с тобой,
а теперь - 
выбирай,
выбирай...

----------


## dekameron77

*overload*,
сильно.
красиво.
браво.

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Строки твои
 Души коснулись.
 Мысли мои
 Встрепенулись...

----------


## overload

Верил - Вере.
С Надеждой - надеялся,
а Любовь - эдак просто любил...
...мне сказали: фигасе развеялся,
аж троих для себя накопил,

не найдётся на дядьку арапник,
всех чувих окрутил тут в дугу...
...Вы поймите,
я вовсе не бабник,
но без них я прожить не могу.

*   *   *

Свет - 
когда в окно
иль сцены мало,
свет тебя
по голосу уносит... 
А когда
прожектором в @бало - 
то не свет,
а ж@па на допросе.

----------


## AnDrUxA

> Верил - Вере.
> С Надеждой - надеялся,
> а Любовь - эдак просто любил...
> ...мне сказали: фигасе развеялся,
> аж троих для себя накопил,
> 
> не найдётся на дядьку арапник,
> всех чувих окрутил тут в дугу...
> ...Вы поймите,
> ...


вот это обалденное))))))) :redface:

----------


## overload

*Бабы. Бабы. Бабы.
Бабки,
за сто евро
чудо-тапки,
за пятьсот - 
часы на фраке,
за семьсот - 
трусы на сраке...
Дабы выявить красот - 
макияж - 
за девятьсот,
за две штуки - 
двести водки,
за четыре сто - 
колготки,
за шесть двести пятьдесят
камни на ушах висят,
за двенадцать - 
"Мерс" у входа,
за семнадцать - 
всех убить...

...дайте сто рублей, уроды,
чтобы хлебушка купить.*

----------


## oskar_65

> Дайте - больше гламура.
> Всех перестреляю.


МОЩЬ! Вернул почти утраченное
Чувство сопричастности
С Великим и Могучим!
Огонь,ещё ОГОНЬ!!!

----------


## overload

Просыпаюсь - и почти
лязгнул
мозг, поросший из нутра
мохом: 
если было мне в ночи
классно,
почему мне так с утра
плохо?

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Ты перед сном молился?
 Мозгами иль душою чист?
 Во сне ты с Богом слился,
 Наутро - чёрный лист...
 Проблем, напрягов навалился.
 Над этим поработай ты душой,
 И Божьей Искрою раним,
 Воспрянь и воспари 
 Над грешною Землёй.

----------


## overload

Лев...
Тут такая весч...
Ты, гляжу, весь такой в Боге-шмоге... а я даже некрещёный.
Вере неверного не вкурить.

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Колюч ты внешне... Стихи твои читал,
 Где душу ты читателю отдал.
 И не кивай, что не крещённый 
 Ты, в теле воплощённый.
 Душа твоя, моя - они от Искры Божей!
 Иль я не прав? я - Лев, иль всё-таки похоже?

----------


## overload

Ты - Лев! 
Эмоций не украв,
ты даже слева - 
прав.

----------


## PAN

Ого...
Сильно...
 :br:  ...

----------


## NataG

> Ого...
> Сильно...


Не то слово. Прочитала - хочется или водки выпить, или душ холодный принять...

----------


## Лев

> хочется или водки выпить, или душ холодный принять...


Только не водки, а то заблокировали товарища:frown:

----------


## PAN

> заблокировали товарища


уже разблокировали...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> уже разблокировали...


Блок - поэт.
Блок - замок...
Сняли блок -
Овер-лоЭд(перезагрузка) :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

Сняли блок -
Вышел толк -
На листок
Пара строк.

----------


## overload

Ночь. Городок. Кабак. Фанера,
у стойки - бл@ди да хлюсты.
Меня позвал бандит Валера
и за фанеру дал 3,14зды.

...сбежал, поставив дискотеку,
врача дежурного бужу...
Ночь. Улица. Фонарь. Аптека...
не, я в натуре завяжу.

----------


## Лев

> Ночь. Городок. Кабак. Фанера,


Импрессия... :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> Ночь. Городок. Кабак. Фанера,


Сильно... И только сила стиха останавливает меня от репрессивных действий за произвольное применение цифирьных намеков... 
Ребята... ничего не имею против крепкого слова, но давайте ограничим себя... 

*overload*,
 Игорь... Напиши, чем всё закончилось...

----------


## vik-tan

> Меня позвал бандит Валера


Игорек !!!В каком это году???

----------


## oskar_65

> Ночь. Городок. Кабак. Фанера,
> у стойки - бл@ди да хлюсты.
> Меня позвал бандит Валера
> и за фанеру дал 3,14зды.
> 
> ...сбежал, поставив дискотеку,
> врача дежурного бужу...
> Ночь. Улица. Фонарь. Аптека...
> не, я в натуре завяжу.


 :Ok:  

Как будто сам там побывал...

----------


## MOPO

> Ночь. Городок. Кабак. Фанера,
> у стойки - бл@ди да хлюсты.
> Меня позвал бандит Валера
> и за фанеру дал 3,14зды.
> 
> ...сбежал, поставив дискотеку,
> врача дежурного бужу...
> Ночь. Улица. Фонарь. Аптека...
> не, я в натуре завяжу.



Мля, жизнено  :Ok:

----------


## overload

Друзья,
это всё - образы собирательные, потому чем всё закончилось - и сам не знаю пока, а стихотворчески - ещё не придумал.
*PAN*,
 больше не буду... тока по-другому не получилось, именно эта фраза как нельзя лучше отработала ситуацию.

----------


## PAN

> по-другому не получилось,


Понимаю и принимаю....  :Aga:  Сам такой...:biggrin: 

 :br:  ...

----------


## AnDrUxA

тут я в клубе был на пасху, так там ведущий всю ночь в микрофон на мате разговаривал с аудиторией человек в 200, просто, тупо, чтобы народ "ржал" и смотрел на сцену, а вы тут к 3,14=Пи прицепились, этикет соблюдаете, культуру речи.....она с появлением камеди клуба и нашей раши и др. умерла ...(имхо)(((((((

----------


## Лев

> культуру речи.....


Умерла она много раньше :Aga:   а никто здесь и не цепляется - просто
разбор стихов:rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

А с другой стороны - цепляет не культура речи, не мат.
Когда читашь - и понимаешь - ТО САМОЕ

----------


## oskar_65

> А с другой стороны - цепляет не культура речи, не мат.
> Когда читашь - и понимаешь - ТО САМОЕ


Именно так.
8 строк,а блин и трагедия и фарс,картина маслом и надежда...
Генианально!

----------


## overload

Жизни-зебре я закрасил
чёрные полоски,
и в итоге получилась
зебра-альбиноска.

Думал я, что это вышла
новая порода,
а с небес мне прошептали:
-Чё плодишь уродов?

----------


## Лев

> Генианально!


:smile: :rolleyes:  :Aga:   :Oj:  :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

> Жизни-зебре я закрасил
> чёрные полоски,
> и в итоге получилась
> зебра-альбиноска.
> 
> Думал я, что это вышла
> новая порода,
> а с небес мне прошептали:
> -Чё плодишь уродов?


АБАЛДЕТЬ! Действительно про жизню! :Ok:

----------


## overload

*Лев*,
из этого следует, что есть гении, а есть - генианусы...
...оставляющие след в аналах литературы :biggrin: .

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Это не яааа:rolleyes:  :Aga:  , это oskar_65

----------


## overload

*Лев*,
 а чё... в принципе всё верно.
Любая гениальность подтверждается многократным и долгим высиживанием контента, а сидят, как правило, на пятой точке... 
Всё - рядом.

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Я про авторство неологизма, со всем остальным я полностью согласен:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

_Песня тут придумалась. Прикиньте, что поёт, скажем, Сукачёв... на мотив, знаете - ми-соль-фа-ми-си-ре-до-ля)._

Она была шансонной стервою,
а он на клавиши давил.
Она была у него пер-во-ю,
а он у ней двухсотым был.

Они гуляли очень правильно,
её он как свой "Корг" любил.
Потом мальчишку взяли в Ар-ми-ю,
и он всю голову побрил.

Она давала обещание: 
два года - никаких ребят,
и целовала на проща-ни-е
его аж двести раз подряд.

Он двести дней служил окопами, 
в краю не нашенской земли,
потом его в бою ухло-па-ли
и грузом двести привезли.

Девчата, милые тюльпанчики,
хочу просить я вас, красот,
Не набирайте себе маль-чи-ков
по крайней мере, до двухсот.

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
 Словечко не моё,здесь в Питере подслушал...

*overload*,
 Прости,дружище,ничего личного,ради красного словца...

----------


## oskar_65

> Песня тут придумалась.


Сила!Сукачёв отдыхает...

----------


## overload

*oskar_65*,
 Да намана всё, я сам люблю подобным образом скаламбурякать иногда, никаких обид.

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
 Вот и ладненько... Прикольно пишешь и со смыслом глубинным, в кайф по твоим темам побродить.

----------


## PAN

> а вы тут к 3,14=Пи прицепились, этикет соблюдаете, культуру речи.....она с появлением камеди клуба и нашей раши и др. умерла ...(имхо)(((((((


Андрюха... Не цепляемся мы, а просто договариваемся... чтобы и о нас не говорили как о Камеди... Да и доступ несовершеннолетних в Уголок следует учитывать... И заметь - к *overload*у не претензии, а пожелания...





> Жизни-зебре я закрасил
> чёрные полоски,


 :Ok:  ... :br:

----------


## overload

Когда асфальт от солнца дуется,
а в рожу дышит суховей, 
когда температура улицы
сравнялась с утренней моей,

когда бы пот со лба ни вытру - 
он Ниагарой льётся вслед,
когда в тени кипит поллитра,
а яйца - жарятся в омлет,

жжёт сквозь кроссовки мостовая,
дымит рубашка на бегу -
как никогда я понимаю,
что жить без пива - 
не могу.

----------


## PAN

:Ok:  ...
Как всегда - атмосфера....... :Aga:  

 :br:  ...

----------


## oskar_65

> как никогда я понимаю,
> что жить без пива - 
> не могу.


 :Aga:  
Люблю бокал в начале мая... :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

Игорь... Смотрю с укором на даты...
Давненько не заглядывал ты в эту тему... :Ha:  
Ждём... :br:

----------


## Лев

> Люблю бокал в начале мая...


...а на дворе уже июнь.
Он летом жарким нас ласкает,
Но в горле пересохло - нет уж слюнь :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

> Но в горле пересохло


Вам от души сей кубок пенный
Я подношу,вкуси, почтенный! :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> Я подношу,вкуси, почтенный!


Только что вышел из "Темы хмельной",
Под впечатлением рассказа от Немо...
После всего, для меня он - герой,
Рекомендую прочесть его "демо".

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
 Согласен я со Львом и PANом,
Ты запропал,старик,печально...
Но чтобы утро было добрым,
Ты о будильнике убогом
Забудь,уж лучше эту
Включи мелодию с рассветом.
И возвращайся в уголок,
Здесь нужен твой конкретный слог. :Aga:  

http://narod.ru/disk/225760000/%D0%A...p3%20.mp3.html

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
 Что ж,почитаю,
Но чуть погодя,
К теме хмельной
Я готов завсегда...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Устал,
встал,
потянулся,
нагнулся - 
хррррясь!!!
Болит...
Наверное, возраст
о себе говорит.

----------


## PAN

> хррррясь!!!


Игорь... Ты как знал... Сегодня всё утро хрустю...

----------


## Димитрий

> Игорь... Ты как знал... Сегодня всё утро хрустю...


*PAN*, хорош жрать в сухомятку :biggrin:

----------


## overload

Ребят... хотите масляное?
Мяу!...
Кот
залез на спинку,
почесался,
выгнулся, скотинка...
Ему - НЕ БОЛЬНО!!!

----------


## overload

Я, наверное, скоро умру.
Вы со мной тут нередко бываете,
иногда я - молчу, иногда я - ору,
что базарить... вы сами знаете.
Был мой голос кому-то нужен,
строки сами работали враз...
ну, а нынче - я стар и простужен,
ничего не сработал в запас.
В Интернет изливаться - не дело,
да кому я тут нужен такой...
В общем, жизнь мне моя - надоела.
И никто не предложет другой?...

----------


## AlIsa_S

*overload*, ну зачем так... вот в утешение
"Нам не дано предугадать, как наше слово отзовется
И нам сочувствие дается, как нам дается благодать"

----------


## overload

*AlIsa_S*,
 Спасибо.
Но, тем не менее, я так не думаю.

----------


## Ledisoul

*overload*,...ты как перетянутая  струна...

----------


## overload

Свет, извини, наболело.
И сердце ноет.

----------


## Ledisoul

*overload*,я  уж  вижу.... умаляю, тока  не  порвись!!!

----------


## overload

*Ledisoul*,Света, постараюсь.
Правда!
И вообще - хорош флудить, забанят нас нафиг.

----------


## PAN

Не забанят... выплёскивайся.....

----------


## overload

*PAN*,
 Считаешь, что нужно?
Я вот побаиываюсь, честно.

----------


## PAN

> Считаешь, что нужно?


Несомненно... Что есть стих? Мгновение души, излитое в строки... Каков цвет мгновения, таков и стих... Не всегда же сверкать новым пятаком, иногда и черненькое навевает.....

Тока держи себя в руках, не перегибай...:biggrin: иначе быть нам обоим битыми....

----------


## oskar_65

С возвращением!

Очень трудно в шуме
Что-либо создать,
Но приходит время - 
Хочется искать;
Как во тьме руками
Тыкать наугад,
Как-нибудь, но только
Не смотреть назад.
Рок-н-ролл и барды,
Хард и хэви, блюз,
К нам идут мочалки,
На платформе шуз.
Это круто, только
Не расстаться с ней,	
Милой шестиструнной
Девочкой моей.

Очень трудно в шуме
Обрести покой,
Не терзая сердце,
Справиться с собой.
И поставить точку
На проблемах дня,
Ждёт меня подружка,
Девочка моя,	
Рок-н-ролл и барды,	
Хард и хэви, блюз.
И нога привычно
Давит мощный фуз.
И руками нежно
Я играю с ней,
Милой шестиструнной,
Девочкой моей.

----------


## Ledisoul

*oskar_65*, :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

*Ledisoul*, :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## overload

*Пародия, ва...* :smile:
(кавказско-падонковское)

_"Хозяйка в кладовушке, на окне,
Оставила сметану в кувшине.
И надо ж было,
Чтоб тот кувшин прикрыть она забыла!
Два малых лягушонка в тот же час -
Бултых в кувшин, не закрывая глаз,
И ну барахтаться в сметане!.. И понятно,
Что им из кувшина не выбраться обратно..."
(С. Михалков)_

*В балшой бидон,
в который два кило сметан
держал Вартан,
ловя рассветных сонных муха,
попали два лягуха.

Один кричит - кирдык, Вано!
Ми здес патонем всё равно,
ни брасс, ни крол, ни батэрфляем
атсюда нэ схиляем...
Зачем оно ногами бит,
зачем оно пытатса жит,
нэ видет мне родной аул...
-и потонул.

Другой лягух малчал, малчал
и бистро лапами качал.
Сбил бистро масло из сметана
и из бидон он выпрыгнул джейраном,
Нэ глядя через двор пашол пешком -
и бил раздавлен ишаком.

Марал: уйдя от параженья,
нэ забивай на правила дарожнага движенья.*

----------


## Ledisoul

*overload*, :Ok: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Танюша

*overload*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## NataG

*overload*,




> атсюда нэ схиляем...


Это пять! "Схиляем" - это Кавказ. А еще они говорят "это не прохиляет" или "не прохляет")))))))))

----------


## PAN

> Марал: уйдя от параженья,
> нэ забивай на правила дарожнага движенья.


 :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Сердцам горячим время не претит,
душа молит - лишь толику вниманья!

но как же адски руки холодит
заиндевелый лёд непониманья...

----------


## overload

Любовь и вещь - понятия похожие,
ведь как любовь ты впредь не назови - 
у всех людей понятье непреложное:
желать иметь предмет своей любви.

Сперва - ништяк! Сперва - в груди немеет,
и забываешь (лучше не забудь):
коль сей предмет любви *тебя* имеет - 
то, как фазан, ты вскидываешь грудь,
и мысли - вспорх, и кошелёк мелеет,
а ты всё ищешь в отношеньях суть.

А дальше - мир сужается до смысла
в словах любви искать кусок вранья...
Кровать - жестка, и бутерброды кислы,
и - "Почему ты долго???" (или - "-Быстро"),
и - "-...кто-то там получше, чем был я"...

Такие мысли мраком покрывают
и чувства, и терпение - как слизь,
и иногда до смерти убивают
с таким трудом сложившуюся жизнь.

----------


## bess

:Ok: Порою утренней бывают так созвучны чувства...

----------


## PAN

> таким трудом сложившуюся жизнь.


 :Aga: ... Игорь... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Я стою как будто на пороге,
Одиночество средь бела дня.
Я хотел бы выбирать дороги,
Но дорога выбрала меня.
Есть стакан,его не опорожнить,
Не очистить мысли с похмела.
Можно норов,как коня стреножить,
Лишь бы в самом главном не лгала.

----------


## overload

Кто прав? Кто мудр и кто ответит,
не оставляя на потом:
Не лучше ль жить на этом свете,
чем сгинуть в вечности на том?

----------


## MOPO

> и мысли - вспорх, и кошелёк мелеет,
> а ты всё ищешь в отношеньях суть.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> Сперва - ништяк! Сперва - в груди немеет,
> и забываешь (лучше не забудь):
> коль сей предмет любви тебя имеет - 
> то, как фазан, ты вскидываешь грудь,
> и мысли - вспорх, и кошелёк мелеет,
> а ты всё ищешь в отношеньях суть.


Как быть студенту??? Да - душа немеет!!!
И ходит, бедолага, средь витрин.
Общага, ноты - всё что он имеет
Счасливчик, и по этому "один"...

----------


## overload

Я - люблю.
Потому что иначе не может быть.
Я - люблю.
Я имею право тебя любить.
Я - люблю.
Ты не просто красива в своей красе.
Я люблю,
потому что ты не такая, как все.
Я люблю твой вздох,
я люблю твой смех,
я люблю тебя,
и не видя всех,
слишком много "я"
я уже сказал,
по-иному я
как сказать - не знал.

----------


## Black Lord

> Я - люблю.
> Потому что иначе не может быть.
> Я - люблю.
> Я имею право тебя любить.
> Я - люблю.
> Ты не просто красива в своей красе.
> Я люблю,
> потому что ты не такая, как все.
> Я люблю твой вздох,
> ...


Улыбнуло :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:kuku



> Столько раз говорить "зараза"... это не дело.

----------


## overload

Будем меряться майами?

----------


## Black Lord

> Будем меряться майами?


*overload*,не понял,а по русски можно?

В двуличии одном бывают грозы,
И не всегда красивы так мимозы,
Окутанные инеем любви.
Красиво пишешь ты стихи,
Но только сам себе не лги,
Туманя рифмами мозги.

----------


## oskar_65

Я душу уложил в окоп молчания,
Сарказмом горьким бруствер укрепил.
На том стоял,
Хоть слаб и мал,
Атаки доброхотов отразил.
Но лишь полез за новою обоймой,
Глядь,а в душе уж кто-то наследил...

----------


## overload

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Я букофку "к" пропустил.
"Майками" - хотел сказать.

----------


## PAN

Лист
Чист...
Очередная страница
К строкам готова....
Ждем слова
О том, что снится,
О том, что есть...
Не перечесть
Всего, что ждем, 
Увидеть на листе твоем.........
Ждем...



Игорь...
Поздравляю с Днем Рождения... :br: 

Здоровья тебе, удачи, благополучия... и творчества...

Продолжай радовать...

----------


## oskar_65

> Игорь...
> Поздравляю с Днем Рождения...
> 
> Здоровья тебе, удачи, благополучия... и творчества...


Присоединяюсь! 
Новых успехов тебе в Новом Году и крепкого здоровья!

----------


## overload

Я нынче, если строго разобраться,
за юность свою грешную плач*у*.
Как бабы нет - так хочется е.....ся,
а стоит появиться - не хочу...

----------


## Skadi

> Я нынче, если строго разобраться,
> за юность свою грешную плачу.
> Как бабы нет - так хочется е.....ся,
> а стоит появиться - не хочу...


_Йе-е-ех! .... 
даже все стихи вылетели из головы ... :wink:_

----------


## overload

*Skade*,
 Чё, так задело?:smile::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
>  Чё, так задело?


_Ошарашило, как ... по голове :wink:
И Муза ретировалась в никуда ... ))_

----------


## overload

А что... нормальное четверостишие.
Есть ещё похожие, но... придётся делать слишком много много...многоточий.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я нынче, если строго разобраться,
> за юность свою грешную плач*у*.
> Как бабы нет - так хочется е.....ся,
> а стоит появиться - не хочу...


Я нынче, если строго разобраться,
за *глупость* свою грешную плач*у*.
Как бабы нет - так хочется *нажраться,*
а стоит появиться - *к палачу*...

Что ж выбрать мне, бутылку или бабу?
А может просто мне сходить в "Секс-Шоп"?
Зачем мне над двоими издеваться?
Хотя от пластика я получу лишь ШОК.

Я здам бутылки и куплю тетрадку...
И с чистого листа ворвуся в жизнь!
Ведь я ещё не старый в жизни Мачо,
А значит будет в жизни За-Ши-Би-Сь!!!

----------


## Skadi

> А что... нормальное четверостишие


 _Да разве я против? :wink:_




> Есть ещё похожие, но... придётся делать слишком много много...многоточий


_У меня после такого четверостишия
аналогичная картина нарисовалась :biggrin:_

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

_Так...что там, в грешной юности бывало?
Эх, любопытство не доводит до добра...
Подозреваю, видно, было там столь мало,
Что в зрелости так хочется "доба"! :biggrin:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Игорь, крепись, что ты раскис?
Всё у тебя будет класс!

----------


## overload

*Anastasia102*,
 А у меня и так всё класс!!!
Если аж сама журналист-международнег поддерживает - куда там раскисать!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Если аж сама журналист


Вот уж не ожидала, что у меня ещё одна профессия появилась...:biggrin:
Игорь, а Диплом где можно получить по журналистике?:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

*Anastasia102*,
 Раньше у тебя в профиле было написано: Журналист-международник.
Я и повёлся.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Раньше у тебя в профиле было написано: Журналист-международник.


:biggrin:не было)))
Международник потому,что ММК-по восточным единоборствам.
Прочитай ещё раз,я не меняла там http://forum.plus-msk.ru/member.php?u=80032

----------


## PAN

*overload*,
 Игорь... :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Я не верю в судьбу.
Я не верю в обиду.
Я не верю в предчувствие близкой беды.
Я качнусь на весах близорукой Фемиды,
Я я сегодня судим.
А судья - это ты.

Я судим за разгул молодых быстролетий,
за часы, что прожил торопясь и греша,
за вино и за ложь... Только жаль, что в ответе
за прошедшее будет не тело - душа.

Та душа, что скрывалась внутри изначально,
бесшабашное тело пытаясь сберечь,
та душа, что ночами безмолвно кричала,
норовя остывающий разум зажечь.

Та душа, что хотела любви и полёта
и рвалась в небеса, не боясь высоты,
та душа, что на самых крутых поворотах
беззаветно спасала от близкой беды.

Та душа, что внутри кругаля нарезала,
ощущая свою половинку вовне,
та, которая мне, не сробев, подсказала,
что ответить на робкий вопрос в тишине.

----------


## Skadi

> Та душа, что внутри кругаля нарезала,
> ощущая свою половинку вовне


 :flower:

----------


## overload

Я бы вышел однажды в начало начал,
чтоб ни с кем никогда не встречаться,
но в начале начал я бы Жизнь повстречал,
и присел бы я с ней - пообщаться.

-Ну, нелёгкий был путь по тернистым камням?
Ты со Смертью решила вопросы?
Вам проблемы людей - однозначны. А я?
Я вам - что? Спичка, аль папироса?

Я не против подохнуть, подумаешь - смерть...
Только ты мне поближе немножко,
Всё я думаю - как за тебя бы успеть,
о тебе я шепчу на дорожку.

ты ведь - Жизнь!!! За тебя я цепляться горазд,
и я буду цепляться, поверь,
как цеплялся за души людей Теофраст
под фамилией Гугенгейм...

И ответит мне Жизнь
под аидовский вой:
-Вот теперь - не стенай, не рыдай,
я, покуда могла,
была рядом с тобой,
а теперь -
выбирай,
выбирай...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я не верю в предчувствие близкой беды.


Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Я не против подохнуть, подумаешь - смерть...
> Только ты мне поближе немножко


 :flower:

----------


## overload

Мне приснилась дорога сонная.
Я по ней - босиком, в никуда.
Я начала дороги не помню,
а конца вдалеке не видать.
Ступни разом закровоточили,
немудряще - вон сколько намыкано,
я присел отдохнуть на обочину,
глядь - дорога гвоздями утыкана...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> глядь - дорога гвоздями утыкана...


Игорь продолжение.....????

----------


## overload

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
 Настенька, а оно тебе надо?

----------


## Skadi

> Я по ней - босиком, в никуда


 :flower:

----------


## overload

Замолчи. Ты всё равно понимаешь. ничего.

----------


## Skadi

> Замолчи. Ты всё равно понимаешь. ничего.


*Да. Молча. Понять.*

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*, :Ok: 



> Мне приснилась дорога сонная.
> Я по ней - босиком, в никуда.
> Я начала дороги не помню,
> а конца вдалеке не видать.
> Ступни разом закровоточили,
> немудряще - вон сколько намыкано,
> я присел отдохнуть на обочину,
> глядь - дорога гвоздями утыкана...


Эту вещь я помню.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настенька, а оно тебе надо?


Игорь...очень надо...очень...не молчи....выговорись....мне...как тебе...х...

----------


## Skadi

> Я по ней - босиком, в никуда


*Я по ней - босиком, в никуда,
Зная, где-то обрыв, мне - туда?..*

----------


## overload

Эх, родите меня назад!..
Я устал воевать с новизною,
я устал от плюс тридцать весною,
Эх, родите меня назад.

Эх, родите меня назад,
в те года, где был жив мой брательник,
где не делали культа из денег,
Эх, родите меня назад.

Эх, родите меня назад!..
Пресса жёлтая - как катехизис,
в "Новостях" что ни новость, то кризис,
эх, родите меня назад.

Эх, родите меня назад!..
Проститутка и киллер - в фаворе,
старику крохи пенсии - горе,
Эх, родите меня назад.

Вот студент материт альма-матер,
продавец шаурмы - гастарбайтер,
шоумэн звёздно-полосат...
В ностальгических снах моих, братцы,
снится мне колбаса за два двадцать,
эх, родите меня назад!

----------


## Skadi

> Эх, родите меня назад!..


_Перевести часы назад
Нам время ни за что не даст.
Зато вот память во сто крат
Дороже сделает возврат
В те дни, когда смеялось Детство -
Наипрекраснейшее действо!.._

----------


## MOPO

> Эх, родите меня назад!..


Классная вещь!!!!!! Как в себе!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Эх, родите меня назад!..


Когда-то в юности припевали так:
"Положить бы тебя во влагалище
И начать переделывать вновь" :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## overload

Гусар...:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

